# Shrimp with Apistos?



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Can one keep shrimp such as RCS with Cockatoo apistos? The tank is densely planted.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, but the cichlids will eat them given the opportunity. Mine hunt the smaller RCS, and generally leave the bigger ones alone.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've keep them together as well, but as ameekplec said the smaller ones will get eaten.


----------

